# Scratches



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to remove the scratches i have in most of my paint, most are very fine but there are quite a lot that have been cause by getting too close to bushes. also there's quite alot on the drivers door seal some of which are quite deep. are they fixable or would they need spraying over.

Thanks for any help

Charles


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Megs Scratch X will get the fine scratches out (about Â£9 halfords).


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks for that, now just need something for the deeper ones


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

You'll probably need something stronger than Meg's Scratch-X for the Audi paintwork.

A machine polisher is your best friend on these occasions :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

your probably right there, but i wouldn't have a clue how to use it if i had one. and there a little pricey for my liking.

its a shame no one does a master class in using one.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

gadgetboy38 said:


> its a shame no one does a master class in using one.


You'll find _*ALL*_ you need to know on Detailing World including this superb guide to using a Dual Action Polisher by Dave KG:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=63859

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok im gunna attempt some of the lighter scratches by hand. i have a few scratch removers, mer, scratch x, swissvax mechanic paint repair. and plan to finish it of with a coat of swissvax saphir.

Now whats the best way to try to tackle these little scratches by hand.

any pointers will be much appreciated.


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Ok im gunna attempt some of the lighter scratches by hand. i have a few scratch removers, mer, scratch x, swissvax mechanic paint repair. and plan to finish it of with a coat of swissvax saphir.
> 
> Now whats the best way to try to tackle these little scratches by hand.
> 
> any pointers will be much appreciated.


Alot of weetabix on the morning of the job.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Meg's Scratch-X is a great product although you do need to put a bit of elbow grease into it. You may need to re-apply it a few times. I'm sure there's a video on You Tube you could have a look for.

As an aside, if you can feel the scratch with your fingernail it's too deep to polish out completely. However, you can still use Scratch-X to round the edges and improve it's appearance/make it less obvious.

Alan W


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

cool, cheers for your help. there are two deep scratches wcich can be felt with fingernail im gunna attempt to fix the with some touch up paint i also have the Mer scratch repair viedeo which is really helpfull.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

No problem. Let us know how you get on.

Alan W


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

A machine polish will work best. :wink:


----------

